# Yet another girl! But all digital this time.



## JohnIce (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been mixing the whole day, but in between sessions I needed something else to keep my head in check... so I decided to do a drawing, totally from scratch, on my laptop  A mouse might've helped, but alas I have none, and so the little touch pad had to do...

Here's the whole process, step by step:







And the finished pic in the original size:






It was fun, made her up as I went along, so kind of a stream of conciousness thing  Although doing this definately feeds my GAS for a Wacom tablet... hmpfh.

Anyway, hope you like it! Let me know what you think!


----------



## 13point9 (Mar 9, 2010)

I have enough trouble using my track pad to do ANYTHING, kudos man =)


----------



## Randy (Mar 9, 2010)

Well done, John. Get yourself a pen tablet and I see a lot of potential.


----------



## Daiephir (Mar 11, 2010)

Wait, theres no boobs/cleavage shown? That's a bummer.
Seriously, though, that pretty damn good.


----------



## JohnIce (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks guys!  Yeah, no more boobage for you guys, I've spoiled you already


----------



## ralphy1976 (Mar 12, 2010)

+1 with Daiephyr on the boobage issue

next time i winged that my laptop touchpad sucks i'll know i am total dumbass!!!!

awesome stuff man!!


----------

